# company description for SEO



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

What would be the best "main descriptive title" for a DTG/screen printing, graphic design, and embroidery business. I am looking for something that the average joe might type into google to find someone for garment decoration. I am using a company to help me with SEO and they are asking me for a main descriptive title for my business. 
I was thinking "t-shirt printing", "Screen printing", "custom clothing" "Print T-shirts" "customize shirts".....

Thanks!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

How will this description be used on your site? Will it be your home page title or something else? Your descriptions are very short and general. It will be nearly impossible to rank well for these terms. You really need to know how they will be used.


----------



## HotRodKristina (Feb 2, 2015)

If you're looking to drum up local business, I would try to localize it more, with keywords pertaining to your location, like 'New Hampshire Direct to Garment Printing' 'screen printing new hampshire' etc.


----------



## jenniferrock (Feb 21, 2015)

Do a complete competitive keyword research from Google Adwords. It will Certainly help you ..


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help! My SEO guy actually recommended that I localize down to city/towns. We are working on the metadata now.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Make sure you submit your site to local business directories. I don't know how much business you'll actually get from that but you'll get backlinks from a variety of sources.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

How much do you guys actually pay a month in google adwords? I have been too cheap to try it but curious to see how much it would effect my seo haha.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I rank extremely high for many, many terms -- about 70% of my business is from Google and Bing instead of social networking.

I don't do any meta tags or worry about the description at all.

The key to SEO is to create content people want to read -- and keep adding more content over time. I write something new every 3-4 days, and I make sure it's content people want to read. SEO is tough because it's constantly changing, but keyword stuffing CAN harm you.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

treefox2118 said:


> I rank extremely high for many, many terms -- about 70% of my business is from Google and Bing instead of social networking.
> 
> I don't do any meta tags or worry about the description at all.
> 
> The key to SEO is to create content people want to read -- and keep adding more content over time. I write something new every 3-4 days, and I make sure it's content people want to read. SEO is tough because it's constantly changing, but keyword stuffing CAN harm you.


Yea I was going to add a blog to the site to increase content. But was always curious if adwords was the stepping stones most sites need for seo.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Adwords aren't necessary. Unique content works.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Adwords aren't necessary. Unique content works.


It just amazes me how some site have little content but appear so high in googles rankings. I mean I have always heard content content content but recently I am starting to doubt it as I look more thorougly at websites.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I know it can be done without Adwords because lots of people including myself have done it without using them. There are so many factors involved in the ranking of a site that its hard to quickly determine the importance of any one element and how long that element will positively affect rankings. There are lots of things that are relatively simple to do like having a robots.txt file, interlinking pages, keywords in page titles, consistency in naming pages, H tags and body content on each page, keywords in additional pages like "About" pages and submitting to online directories. For me, making sure I work on all the different site elements has worked. Maybe my rankings are mainly based on just a few of the many elements that make up my site but I work on everything because I think Google likes solid, balanced sites. By that I mean sites that have grown naturally over a period of time and have unique content. Also, I know Google likes new content because every time I publish a new page I get new customers. Why? I'm guessing its because my rankings go up after the new page is crawled. I don't know if that's what actually happens but I do get new customers.


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> It just amazes me how some site have little content but appear so high in googles rankings. I mean I have always heard content content content but recently I am starting to doubt it as I look more thorougly at websites.


Age of content is a factor for SEO.

Create meaningful content. Get people to visit your content from many sources. Use clean website code. 

My site in my signature gets tons of hits because I provide a free resource for screen printers.



Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

lvprinting said:


> Age of content is a factor for SEO.
> 
> Create meaningful content. Get people to visit your content from many sources. Use clean website code.
> 
> ...


Yea, I checked your site out and it looks good. You use vba for your excel program?


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

bradyboyy88 said:


> Yea, I checked your site out and it looks good. You use vba for your excel program?


Yes, but most of my calculations are formulas. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## digitalbiz (Mar 23, 2015)

Aside from google keyword tool, there are lots of free alternative to google keyword planner and keyword rank checker online.


----------

